# 1/35 CH47-A Chinook almost finished!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Not bad for only three and half weeks....got a April 8th Contest deadline.
Nothing like a contest to get one motivated.

The decals are next.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent progress on the 47, fluke!

Regards Dan


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice Schnook, Fluke!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks John,

Puttin more decals on today.....gettin there!


----------

